# Condom' ringtone a smash hit in India



## Pearl Groupz (Sep 1, 2008)

**yourunion.net/files/condom.jpg

The condom capella (a capella is a vocal musical composition without instrumental support) could hardly excite Indians, felt many. More so when the word condom itself is taboo here. Yet, the song has been downloaded an astonishing 1.5 lakh times in the last 10 days. Till Thursday evening, Maharashtra accounted for 22,440 download requests, including 9,579 from Mumbai alone.

What is surprising about the popularity of the condom ringtone download is that Indians are generally averse to talking about or buying condoms. Call it the quirkiness factor or blame it on the anonymity offered by the internet and telecom worlds, but there is no denying that Indians have paid to download the tunes.

Download the Ringtone:

*www.ziddu.com/download/2065277/condom.mp3.html

or

*rapidshare.com/files/141817679/condom.mp3
*


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 1, 2008)

I downloaded the ringtone, but I really do not see anything to shout about. People are CRAZY. If you want a good condom song listen to, "Yeh Condom Hai" by Bodhi Tree


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

only idiots would use that condom ringtone...its stupid and silly...Bodhi tree's Yeh Condom Hai is definitely a good condom song...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 2, 2008)

What next? Viagra?


----------



## R2K (Sep 2, 2008)

^^
lol...


----------



## raksrules (Sep 2, 2008)

People have downloaded just for the sake of it and i bet no one would be using it in public places.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 21, 2008)

^ What is with ur Avatar name anyway?


----------



## trigger (Oct 21, 2008)

kohinoor said:


> Hi,See...Sex is a beautiful thing but Condoms like to help keep you informed of sexual health and related issues.I also downloaded the ringtone but I dont like it.You find out one more website-www.kohinoorpassion.com/


 
kohinoor pleasure condom advertisement


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2008)

does that count as spam?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

Anorion said:


> does that count as spam?


Hell yeah it does.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

O_O New Mod (Anorion)?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2008)

yeahahahahaha 
I'm answering this question too many times

Is this thread ok? We have really young people here. 

this reminds me of something hilarious that used to happen in school. We used to totally freak out when we heard the word condom. 

pata hai dum mar gaya?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anorion said:


> pata hai dum mar gaya?



Kaun... oops!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

Anorion said:


> yeahahahahaha
> I'm answering this question too many times
> 
> Is this thread ok? We have really young people here.
> ...



Heck. These days, kids know everything. Blame it all on the internet.


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Heck. These days, kids know everything. Blame it all on the internet.



You yourself are a kid!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

^^I know. So are you.


----------



## hullap (Oct 22, 2008)

^


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2008)

^ Dammit I was shocked at the decade you guys were born in. At your age I had so many misconceptions about these things. When I was ten or so, I found condoms in my father's drawer. I asked him "what is this?"
He told me "This is a rubber"
(I realized later that he was not lying)
I asked him "What is it used for?"
He told me "For the pens of grown up men"
ah well. I realised what they were used for eventually, and later on, when I was twelve or so, I found condoms in my dad's drawer again - and thought he was having an affair!

You guys are YOUNG


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

^^lolz...you did good spying, beats the Snake in MGS...lolz
The reply makes a good joke too


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 24, 2008)

Actually, "Rubber" is US slang for a condom.

How old are you Anorion?


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 24, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^ Dammit I was shocked at the decade you guys were born in. At your age I had so many misconceptions about these things. When I was ten or so, I found condoms in my father's drawer. I asked him "what is this?"
> He told me "This is a rubber"
> (I realized later that he was not lying)
> I asked him "What is it used for?"
> ...



 You've got a really cool dad!


----------



## krates (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^ American pie dad


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

Anorion said:


> I asked him "What is it used for?"
> He told me "For the pens of grown up men"



Actually he was quite right. You might have realized it now. It stops unauthorized writing on unauthorized paper.


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol at the above reply.And at our place the joke is like

"Dumb ke ghar main party hain!!"

Reply: Kaun (you know what)


----------

